# Tips to match this texture



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

I need to match this texture for some repairs. It doesn't have to be a perfect match but as close as I can get it. I have a hopper gun and have sprayed knockdown before but never had to match anything. Any tips on pressure, tip size, etc to get close to this texture?


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

That looks like hand texture and not a spray to me. 
Here's a couple videos of me doing a skip trowel texture using my GoPro. Using this technique you should be able to get pretty close to matching that texture. You might just want to practice on a scrap piece of drywall or cardboard first to get the texture pattern you're trying to match. :thumbsup:


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

> You might just want to practice on a scrap piece of drywall or cardboard first to get the texture pattern you're trying to match.


Absolutely!


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Have to go with the Sir.Especially with the variation in the texture between the two pics.Does not look to me like a pro did the job and was not sprayed.May have been two different guys doing the job and they both had a little different technique.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks guys. After watching the videos I agree it looks like skip trowel. Looks like it's time to learn something new. 

What is all in the "mud" for a skip trowel texture? What consistency am I looking for when making up the mix? Any other quick tips? Thanks again.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

ponch37300 said:


> Thanks guys. After watching the videos I agree it looks like skip trowel. Looks like it's time to learn something new.
> 
> What is all in the "mud" for a skip trowel texture? What consistency am I looking for when making up the mix? Any other quick tips? Thanks again.


In this video clip I'm using a paint mixing paddle on a cordless 18 volt drill. I'll be demonstrating how to mix a skip trowel texture that I'll be applying to a ceiling that I repaired all of the drywall paper tape joints and then skim coated with an all purpose joint compound before applying a new skip trowel texture.

1) Mix all purpose joint compound with sand and water in a 5 gallon bucket. Start by mixing half a five gallon bucket of joint compound with about two to three cups of water and three or four cups of clean sand. Mix in all of this together until it reaches a pancake batter consistency of thickness. For a thicker texture, add less water. Let mix sit for 15 minutes. Remix and add water if needed to get desired consistency. Try practicing on a scrap piece of drywall to try and achieve the desired skip trowel texture you're trying to replicate.

2) Scoop some of the skip trowel mix out of the bucket onto either a hawk or drywall mud pan. Now using a trowel or mud knife and put about an inch of your mix on the whole long working edge of the trowel or knife. First start by finding an inconspicuous area of the wall or ceiling in the room you will be texturing. Lightly pull your trowel from the corner of the ceiling or the bottom of wall pulling towards the top, holding the trowel at a 15 degree angle and making short subtle skipping motions.

3) After you have applied the texture to about a 4’x4′ area, drop back and lightly go over that area with a clean wet trowel. This will smooth out any blobs or trowel chatters that might have been left behind.






Good luck and keep us updated on your texture matching project, Paul


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well first attempt was a disaster. Not sure where I went wrong but the mix didn't really skip and it was more like skim coating except the sand made lines in the mud. More like big patches of drywall mud with scratcharks in it. Not sure if it was too much water or technique. I used about half a pail of all purpose I had left over from skim coating the walls and just added sand. But there was. O skipping when I was applying it. I will watch the videos again tonight and see if I can figure out where I'm going wrong.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'll wait for Sir to come along but it sounds like you added to much water.Sometimes it helps after mixing(mixed good) to let it set for a couple minutes and then mix again.
Make sure you scrape the sides and bottom of the bucket with a knife .
Trick is a good mix.

you may have also tried to use to much pressure.It's a skip ,not a smash.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

ponch37300 said:


> Well first attempt was a disaster. Not sure where I went wrong but the mix didn't really skip and it was more like skim coating except the sand made lines in the mud. More like big patches of drywall mud with scratcharks in it. Not sure if it was too much water or technique. I used about half a pail of all purpose I had left over from skim coating the walls and just added sand. But there was. O skipping when I was applying it. I will watch the videos again tonight and see if I can figure out where I'm going wrong.


Try using a minimal amount of mud on your knife.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Also pay close attention to the angle of the knife.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

I added some more all purpose to thicken it up a little and got a little better results. So how does the sand affect the mix? Just trying to understand so I can see if I need to add more or less sand. Does the sand make the skipping pattern?


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

After watching sir's videos again and reading some of the comments he had mentioned that the sand creates the skipping. So I tried adding some more sand to my mix since I wasn't getting much skipping. 

Tried a little spot and I think it's ok but not as good as I would like. One thing I noticed is I'm getting a lot of drag marks from the sand. I used washed and screeded play sand. Is that sand alright to use?


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

ponch37300 said:


> After watching sir's videos again and reading some of the comments he had mentioned that the sand creates the skipping. So I tried adding some more sand to my mix since I wasn't getting much skipping.
> 
> Tried a little spot and I think it's ok but not as good as I would like. One thing I noticed is I'm getting a lot of drag marks from the sand. I used washed and screeded play sand. Is that sand alright to use?


Not too bad there Ponch. A+ for effort! :thumbsup:
I would say go lighter on the knife. Barely even touch the wall or ceiling on your first pull. Then do it again adjusting your drywall knife a little more against the wall/ceiling if need be.

The play sand doesn't quite have big enough grains of sand. It will work but bigger is better. Also the play sand has other debris in it that can cause dragging along with too small of grains of sand. 

All in all you did great! The problem is you're trying to match someone else's skip trowel texture which can be challenging...

Hope that helps, -Paul


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to give some advice. 

I bought some all purpose sand and will try and mix some of that up and see how it goes. I got a lot of drag marks from bigger things in the sand. Which makes it look really rough compared to the original texture. Hopefully the other sand will fix that. 

Thanks again for the tips. I'll post some more pictures of the next try.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

ponch37300 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to give some advice.
> 
> I bought some all purpose sand and will try and mix some of that up and see how it goes. I got a lot of drag marks from bigger things in the sand. Which makes it look really rough compared to the original texture. Hopefully the other sand will fix that.
> 
> Thanks again for the tips. I'll post some more pictures of the next try.


No problem. Happy to help. :thumbsup:
Looking forward to see how your next round of skip troweling goes. :thumbup:


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Uploaded this just for you @ponch37300 . :thumbsup:
I ran across this video that I had done with my cell phone on a popcorn removal and retexture with skip trowel project I was on a few months ago. I initially didn't post it because of the quality. But after watching it again, I thought there was some pretty good real time skip troweling information and technique in the video. So here ya go. :blush:


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the videos and tips. I got it done and it turned out alright. At least good enough for me. I'll try to get some pics up this week when I get some time.


----------

